# dog hunting clubs



## HOG-HEAD (Dec 26, 2011)

hey guys with all the recent intrest sparked in hunting deer with dogs , i think it would be a great time to let them know just how many clubs there are in ga. Im sure they would love visitors , and would welcome the chance to show our sport. Our club ( duckroost ) is the northern most in the state, but there are  alot of clubs south of us..so alright fellows lets make some noise  ..and get some of these people to your club and introduce them to our sport..    i know the guys at the  Brair Creek Sportsman club in burke county will gladly welcome visitors ....great club too...daniels creek also..hope to get some response from the clubs and get some guest  rolling in befors season end.....hope everyone who wants to go can get in touch with a club nearest them


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 26, 2011)

If anyone in other clubs is willing to let someone be a spectator, I'm interested, depending on the drive distance. Not looking to be a shooter, just a tag-along.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Dec 27, 2011)

I also wouldnt mind being a spectator only if thats what you would want.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sager huntin club southern emanuel county


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 12, 2012)

Scott said it right! we love to have hunters, guest, spectators, whatever at Briar Creek Sportsman Club! If you'd like to see pictures of our drive just visit our website! www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com I have a ton of pics from this year to add tho!


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 12, 2012)

Just South of the Georgia Border near Valdosta , We,ve got three Big Clubs 
Sandhill (my club)
Triple Creek.
Three Rivers
All Thousands of Acres


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 12, 2012)

Big Swamp Hunting Club- Waycross GA, has a facebook page- Check it out- we run deer, bear and coon.


----------



## DogHunter4Life (Jan 12, 2012)

arabia bay hunting club
cogdell ga


----------



## coastalredneck (Jan 13, 2012)

im huntin with a club tomorrow morin in bryan county...buddy of mine is trying to get rid of a few long legs....not b/c he wants too...just nees some money at the moment....huntin 5000 acres that borders the fort..all is invited...come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 19, 2012)

swamp hunter said:


> Just South of the Georgia Border near Valdosta , We,ve got three Big Clubs
> Sandhill (my club)
> Triple Creek.
> Three Rivers
> All Thousands of Acres



Those 3 make around 260,000 lol. 

Hines, cypress ridge, camp misery- You missed 70-80,000 acres there. All of the smaller dog clubs that once made up the san pedro bay in Taylor and Madison county (100,000). All the smaller dog clubs (30,000 or less) around dixie county. Around half a million or more acres of the most die-hard dog hunting clubs in the South reside in Taylor, Dixie, Madison, Jefferson, and lafayette counties in florida.


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Jan 23, 2012)

*close to home*

I live in Jasper county and I have been watching post here about hunting deer with dogs. I have seen the many times you have been bashed for the way you like to hunt. I would love to give it a try sometime but I am pretty sure I would enjoy this type of deer hunting. My question to you is, do you know of any deer dogin club that are close to me. I would like to join a club but have no idea where any dog clubs are at. I would like to find one as close as I can to home. I am not sure if there are restriction on where you can hunt deer with dogs so that could dictate how close these clubs are to me. If you know of a club that would be in my area or within an hour or an hour and a half let me know.
Thanks


----------



## fredw (Jan 24, 2012)

3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI said:


> I live in Jasper county and I have been watching post here about hunting deer with dogs. I have seen the many times you have been bashed for the way you like to hunt. I would love to give it a try sometime but I am pretty sure I would enjoy this type of deer hunting. My question to you is, do you know of any deer dogin club that are close to me. I would like to join a club but have no idea where any dog clubs are at. I would like to find one as close as I can to home. I am not sure if there are restriction on where you can hunt deer with dogs so that could dictate how close these clubs are to me. If you know of a club that would be in my area or within an hour or an hour and a half let me know.
> Thanks



The closest club to you would probably be the Washington County Hunting Club (or Duck Roost).  It's located on the Ogeechee River in northern Washington County.  HOG-HEAD is the club president.  He's a member here (as I am...and several others).  I would guess it's just a little over an hour away from you.


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Jan 24, 2012)

fredw said:


> The closest club to you would probably be the Washington County Hunting Club (or Duck Roost).  It's located on the Ogeechee River in northern Washington County.  HOG-HEAD is the club president.  He's a member here (as I am...and several others).  I would guess it's just a little over an hour away from you.



Thanks you for the quick reply, I will try and send him a pm and get in touch with him.


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jan 24, 2012)

pm sent bambi


----------



## biggabuck (Jan 24, 2012)

I want in send me some info!!


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jan 24, 2012)

bigga sent you one also , i think it went threw


----------



## simpleman30 (Jan 25, 2012)

portal hunting club.  liberty/long/mcintosh counties.  south of hinesville, between riceboro and townsend


----------



## ts602 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey for any one who bashes dog hunting you need to try it. I have been twice in alabama. We harvested every thing that was shot at,and had the time of my life. I loved the races and the people I hunted with, so give it a try.


----------



## Drew33998 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone know of any dog clubs in southeast Ga?  Tryin to get back into it with two young dogs.  Need someone to run with.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 30, 2012)

Try Craigslist drew. I see some on there from time to time advertised in Lake City and Jacksonville.


----------



## Down4Count (Apr 1, 2012)

Autumn acres, liberty co, ga..


----------



## Drew33998 (Apr 2, 2012)

10-4.  I have came across a few on Craigslist.  One in particular is around Moniac for $2350 a year.  It would be nice to get in that one, but this year I don't have the money.  I think the most I can spend is $1500.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Apr 3, 2012)

bow-wow


----------



## redawgman (May 7, 2012)

Ok Guys there are some great dog clubs out there. I feel we have one of the best. Magnolia Springs in Jenkins and Screven Co. Club established in 1971, family friendly. This is a great group of folks with awesome hunting. Anyone who would like to check it out should give me a call. We do have a few spots still open for this Year.
Sam Hodges
678-972-9034
PS...  who else can say they have a 20x40 inground pool in camp for the summertime....lol


----------



## jakejake08 (May 9, 2012)

Check my post about Liberty Hunting Club.


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (Jun 6, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve echols county ga!!!! Check out my post is hunting lease adds. We need a couple members


----------

